# Need advice for making flounder gigging light



## Padillac (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi everybody, this is my first post so I'm new to the forum, but I am about to atempt a build, and was looking for some advice. 
So this is basically the rig:
-Backpack with 12v car deep cycle battery
-5 foot pvc pole with a really REALLY bright light sealed in.

I go out gigging with a buddy of mine that has the set up with one 50w 12v halogen flood light in it, and it is pretty bright, but when the water is murky it seems inadequate. Now I know that led bulbs can be a lot brighter for the amount of power used, but quite honestly I'm carrying a car battery around on my back... Efficiency isnt really that big of a deal. My main concern is brightness. I have read on a few threads that some very powerful led's (maybe cree) put out a LOT of heat, which is a concern of mine. The current halogen bulbs put out a lot of heat, but since the unit is under water, it seems to effectively cool it. My question is, will the super powerful led's be hotter, and could this cause me problems for underwater use?
Do yall have any recommendations for me? (please keep in mind that I am on a college student budget)
I have looked into just mounting this on there: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-LED-Und...?forcev4exp=true&forceRpt=true#ht_2136wt_1271

Do yall think this would be bright enough?

Only requirement= must only use led's or CREE leds (not halogen)

Thats about it... Here's a picture of what I would like to make the finished product look somewhat like:






Thanks fellas!!


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Oct 26, 2012)

If I were to make something like this, I'd basically make one exactly like your gigging light - but use a chunk of metal in place of the end PVC bit. I'd probably:


1. Drink something tasty.
2. Take a hole say to a 2" (threaded for easier maintenance) metal end cap so I can bore out a window.
3. Put down a bead of silicone or a real O-ring for some sealing.
4. Stick a sturdy piece of plastic or glass there. Stick more silicone or an O-ring on top.
5. Thread a short piece of metal pipe in to press the glass or plastic firmly in place. Now you've got a waterproof clear end.
6. Get a metal end-cap that fits INSIDE the 2" one. This will pass heat from the LED to the metal housing, which passes heat to the water. Running this thing on high power out of water might overheat it, but the only way around that is BIG (heavy) metal bits. If you're determined to go that route, make the first foot or so metal, with thick metal joints to the LED holder. Drill a hole in the little end-cap near the edge. This lets the wires through.
7. Grind the end-cap the LED will go on so that the 'end' is flat, smooth metal. I suggest finishing with 1000 grit or finer on a block.

All these parts together give you a block of metal with a flat LED-friendly surface behind your clear window. It carries heat out of the LED and lets you attach it to a stick. The hole lets you pass wires up to your electronics.

8. Order stuff: 12v input LED driver, with output of 2 to 3 amps. This gives you around 1000 lumen, which will be a fair bit brighter than a 55W halogen. Also get "thermal adhesive."
9. Order LED. A Cree XM-L on a 20mm star is easy to work with. Cold-white should do you fine, 'Neutral white' may work better in muck. Nothing will see through really thick mud, though.

10. Solder long wires to the LED. Put the LED on its spot with the thermal adhesive, then pass them through the stick and attach these wires to the driver's outputs. Wire the driver's inputs to your car battery with any old "off" switch, and test it. It shouldn't get very hot.
11. Go gigging.


Saving graces: LEDs do not terribly mind water, and they are mechanically pretty tough. Be careful with the little dome on it, though. A Cree XM-L costs about $10, so if you break it it's more than a halogen bulb, but not by much.


----------



## Padillac (Oct 26, 2012)

Ok, thanks for the tutorial! So you dont think the underwater landscape light would be the best choice?
this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-LED-Und...?forcev4exp=true&forceRpt=true#ht_2136wt_1271


And I was wondering, since it is advertised as a 50w, is it saying it is a 50w output or 50w equivalent to a regular bulb?


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Oct 27, 2012)

I wouldn't trust a seller giving such bad numbers. I'd say it's 12v and 3-6w, so about 200-500 lumen. It'll work, and be about as bright as a 55w halogen.


----------



## alpg88 (Oct 27, 2012)

i,m pretty sure crushed mussles in munch bucket. and blood worms work better than any light. also watch the tides.


----------



## Padillac (Oct 27, 2012)

Ok, thanks again! I'll post pics of the final product!


----------

